# gracias a algo



## Azrael_1

Hallo!
Wie kann man sagen, z.B.: "*gracias a *la globalización, los países están..."

"???? die Globalisierung sind die Länder ..."

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## growltiger

*"Dank der* Globalisierung sind die Länder...."

oder möglicherweise auch:

"Aufgrund der Globalisierung sind die Länder..."

Hängt vom Kontext ab.


----------



## Azrael_1

Dank Dir habe ich schon verstanden


----------



## AlbinWorld

Entre los conectores, se estudia "auf dem Grund", que hubiera sido mi propuesta, imagino que la propuesta de Growltiger es lo mismo, y la verdad que contra más breve mejor, total es para dar un matiz. 
"Auf dem Grund der Globalisierung sind die Länder..."
Ahora que lo miro en Pons.de, veo que es una preposición, y eso me ha recordado que "Durch" también se puede utilizar para indicar causa.
¿Sería menos formal o incorrecto "Durch die Globalisierung sind die Länder..."?


----------



## tridi

"Durch die Globalisierung" es correcto. "Aufgrund der Globalisierung" y "Auf Grund der Globalisierung" son correctos, pero "Auf dem Grund der Globalisierung" es falso. ("Auf dem Grund" significa otra cosa, por ejemplo "Auf dem Grund des Meeres liegt ein gesunkenes Schiff".)


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
die Pointe hier ist doch wohl dass 'gracias a ' dieselbe
Möglichkeit des ironisierenden Gebrauchs der Formulierung
erlaubt/offenlässt wie "Dank..."
Auf Grund... dagegen ist völlig neutral.
saludos


----------



## Spharadi

Hola, es cierto, "Dank der Globalisierung" suena un poco irónico. 
Una expresión más formal sería "Infolge der Globalisierung.."


----------



## Azrael_1

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe.


----------

